
Progressive Locks: fast, upgradable read/write locks - vbernat
http://wtarreau.blogspot.com/2018/02/progressive-locks-fast-upgradable.html
======
zaarn
This looks quite interesting.

I was looking into implementing something like that (though only R>W) for a
caching backend to improve throughput.

------
caf
I wonder whether it could be made to work with futexes in the blocking case.

------
elka
I wonder how these locks work with C11 memory model.

